# WIT Communications Specialist



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Specialist*
Institution:
Wentworth Institute of Technology

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/15/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Position Number: 0170

Department: Public Safety

Job Description Summary
The mission of the Department of Public Safety is to provide a safe campus for students, faculty, staff, and visitors of Wentworth Institute of Technology; to facilitate the university's educational, research, and community service goals; and to provide these services with the highest standards of professionalism. The essential job functions are: Monitor alarms for the entire university system while dispatching the proper response. Operate a multi-line telephone system. Determine the level of priority of the call and enter the data into a computer-aided dispatch system. Ask vital questions and provide pre-arrival instructions for response. Monitor and operate a radio console and computer equipment. Receive and respond to a variety of calls for service and complaints. Ask questions to interpret, analyze, and anticipate the caller's situation as to resolve problems, provide information, dispatch emergency services, or refer callers to other agencies. Dispatch and coordinate the responses of the Department of Public Safety.

Minimum Education Required: Associate's degree, or vocational or technical school degree

Preferred Education: Bachelor's degree

Minimum Work Experience Required: 1 - 3 years

Preferred Work Experience: 3 - 5 years

Minimum Knowledge Required
Working knowledge of fundamental concepts, practices and procedures and ability to apply in varied situations. Uses instructions and guidelines to perform the job safety function. Periodic training will be required.

Advertised Minimum Qualifications
One year professional experience in telecommunications environment.

Posting Number: S00561
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources Office
Wentworth Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.wit.edu/postings/5158

Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Employero


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Would the Comms Manager be the WITs End?


----------

